# Blue Screen : ***STOP : 0X0000008E (0x80000004, 0X861B65B3, OXF78C2F10, 0X00000000)



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm real deseperated. I don't know what to do. I already posted about my problem in this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107351 but it wasnt any help. So this is my story : 

When I play online poker on partypoker.com (this is not browser integrated, its a program) after like 30 minutes I get a blue screen. I NEVER get any blue screen otherwise.

I removed permanently my 2nd RAM stick, I tested my 1024 RAM stick with memtest an it was alright. I unistalled my video card drivers and reinstalled it just like a TSF guy told me, and it did solve one thing : now, when I get a bluescreen, there is no more DRIVER_something message, there is no more message but the Technical informations : ***STOP : 0X0000008E (0x80000004, 0X861B65B3, OXF78C2F10, 0X00000000).

After this, I was angry so I brought my computer to the nearest computer shop (Microbytes) and they say they tested everything and that there were no problem at all with my computer. But still, I get the same bluescreen. The only thing they said to me is that I should format and reinstall Windows and that it might solve the problem. I'm skeptical. I just formated that computer 2 weeks ago (when I got it).

I had a talk about it with my father and he told me it might be a BIOS problem. Maybe it's overcloaked or something (I don't really know, not that good with computers)?

My everest report is attached to the thread. You guys are my last hope. I dont know what to do :sayno:


----------



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

Update : I had a blue screen with DRIVER_IRQL_NO_LESS_OR_EQUAL again.... Damn I'm so upset!! Technical informations : ***STOP : 0X000000D1 (0X00000000, 0X00000002, 00000000, 0X00000000)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Well before you do a format/reinstall you will want to try and do a repair install. Instructions are here.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

If you check device manager, do you see any yellow alerts? It sounds like this program is causing some kind of problem. Updating drivers or reinstalling the program may fix this. If it doesn't, then try the repair install like Matt has suggested before you try to reinstall.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

Put in the windows system disk, restart, boot from CD-ROM go through windows setup, instead of re-installing windows, ther is an option to repair windows. I had the exact same problem once, did the repair and never better!


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Are you by chance using Logitech MouseWare versions 9.10 or 9.24? It is a known cause of the 0X000000D1 stop code.

Since this only happens with one program this could also be cause by the program itself.

For the 0X0000008E stop code a little more info would be needed than you have captured with everest. CPU temperatures and voltages while running the application would be helpfull. Any hardware changes that you have made. Are you using the latest drivers, is windows up to date with the latest updates from Microsoft.

As for overclocking, everest should tell you that aswell.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

I noticed something in your Everest report under the debug info, check and make sure the power connector to your video card is plugged in.

Rick


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

random error messages indicate that it is a memory but it may as well be a security software installed. Mcafee ? ( and you say only happens with that spesific game am i right ? )


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

cout12 said:


> DRIVER_IRQL_NO_LESS_OR_EQUAL


is usually a memory related error, try going into the bios and setting your memory timings to something non-aggressive like 3-4-4-8, and upping the ddr volts to 2.7-2.75


----------



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

> DRIVER_IRQL_NO_LESS_OR_EQUAL is usually a memory related error, try going into the bios and setting your memory timings to something non-aggressive like 3-4-4-8, and upping the ddr volts to 2.7-2.75


How do I do that? I mean, beside changing boot priority, I dont know anything about BIOS.



> random error messages indicate that it is a memory but it may as well be a security software installed. Mcafee ? ( and you say only happens with that spesific game am i right ? )


I tried closing everything before playing(look n' stop, Kaspersky Anti-virus and ewido anti-spyware) and I got the bluescreen with DRIVER_IRQL_NO_LESS_OR_EQUAL.



> Are you by chance using Logitech MouseWare versions 9.10 or 9.24? It is a known cause of the 0X000000D1 stop code.
> 
> Since this only happens with one program this could also be cause by the program itself.
> 
> ...


I have a logitech keyboard with an wireless mouse, and I remember installing the cd that came with it, but how do I know if it's Logitech MouseWare? Anyway, I attached my hijackthis log. I have SP2. I am using the latest drivers for at least my videocard. I got the PC from a friend, and he never had any problem with it. How do I get to know the CPU T° and voltage while running the application?



> If you check device manager, do you see any yellow alerts? It sounds like this program is causing some kind of problem. Updating drivers or reinstalling the program may fix this. If it doesn't, then try the repair install like Matt has suggested before you try to reinstall.


I took a screenshot of my device manager, dont know if there is anything wrong with it.

I'll try to repair this evening, I'll post the result.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

In the advanced menu of the bios there is an option to change the ddr2 voltage from auto (default) to 1.8 or 1.9.....try 1.8 ( I earlier mentioned much higher voltages , but your mobo has ddr2 which operates at much lower volts) also you may wish to loosen the timings and see if that helps as well, again this is also found in the advanced menu of the bios, timings of say 3-4-4-8....you can find the bios overview here: ftp://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/biosglossarybymenu_v04.pdf You also have a few yellow asterisks listed in the log you attached.....update the drivers for those devices


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, cout12, you will need to follow the advice given to you by the TSF experts that are helping you, but additionally your Device Manager shows two issues that we need to straighten out before moving on to any further troubleshooting.

1. Your Etherner Card seems to have a problem. You have to double-click on it in the Device Manager, and see what is the error code that descibes your issue. In order to help you see what I mean, I've included a picture of a sample Properties window for a problematic device (yours will say "Ethernet Card" instead).







2. You also have an Unknown PCI Device shown. In order to resolve this issue, please read How to use Registry Editor to identify an unknown PCI device. If you feel uneasy about editing your Registry, don't worry - there's a possibility we won't have to resort to it. Otherwise, we can provide you with more information on how to backup, edit and restore your Registry so that you move on.

Hope these help - post back!


----------



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

> 1. Your Etherner Card seems to have a problem. You have to double-click on it in the Device Manager, and see what is the error code that descibes your issue. In order to help you see what I mean, I've included a picture of a sample Properties window for a problematic device (yours will say "Ethernet Card" instead).


 It's code 28 : The drivers are not installed. When I got the computer I coudnt connect to the internet because I didnt know where to find the drivers, so I bought an ethernet card. I use the new card to plug my internet but the onboard ethernet thing still shows up as uninstalled. I still dont know how to install it, and I don't see any use to it.



> 2. You also have an Unknown PCI Device shown. In order to resolve this issue, please read How to use Registry Editor to identify an unknown PCI device. If you feel uneasy about editing your Registry, don't worry - there's a possibility we won't have to resort to it. Otherwise, we can provide you with more information on how to backup, edit and restore your Registry so that you move on.


 There is no such thing as HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI in my registery, I think the article does not apply to Windows XP.



> In the advanced menu of the bios there is an option to change the ddr2 voltage from auto (default) to 1.8 or 1.9.....try 1.8 ( I earlier mentioned much higher voltages , but your mobo has ddr2 which operates at much lower volts) also you may wish to loosen the timings and see if that helps as well, again this is also found in the advanced menu of the bios, timings of say 3-4-4-8....you can find the bios overview here: ftp://download.intel.com/support/mot...bymenu_v04.pdf You also have a few yellow asterisks listed in the log you attached.....update the drivers for those devices


 In the advanced menu, I choose Chipset configuration. I have 2 (and only 2) choice : Burn something and memory. In memory, I have access to 7 option : SDRAM Control, CPC override, SDRAM Frequency, SDRAM TCL, SDRAM TRCD, SDRAM TRD and SDRAM trasmin. What do I do with this? I have read the pdf file but there seem to be missing menus in my BIOS.

I do my best to follow your advices guys, but I'm not that knowledgeable with computer. You have to be very explicit with your advice please because I'm getting an head ache. Anyway, thank you for your help.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

1. Ethernet Card. If I've understood correctly, this is the onboard ethernet of your motherboard, which you do not use. So, you'll need to enter your Bios setup and locate a setting for "Onboard LAN" - change the setting to "Disable", save and exit setup.

2. I apologize, cout12, for Win2K/XP the Registry entry is *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\PCI*.


A couple more things for the "Unknown PCI Device" issue:
a. Highest possibility: Corrupt or missing motherboard/chipset drivers.
b. Second highest possibility: Corrupt or missing VGA drivers.
c. If the problem persists even after having eliminated these, then we move on to the Registry method.


So, my suggestion is to disable the Onboard LAN, and I have a feeling that by doing so, there is a good possibility that _both _problematic entries in your Device Manager will diappear. If, however, the issue for the PCI device remains, please post back your motherboard type so that we locate the right drivers.


----------



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

I disabled the onboard ethernet controler and the onboard sound controler (I have a sound card), and it solved the problem. Wow, if only I knew this at first it wouldnt have been so much trouble. Thank you very much guys.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

No problem, cout12, you're very welcome - cheers!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Congrats !


----------

